# Black Ash Ikea "hack"



## Possessed200 (6 Jul 2016)

One of my projects was to incorporate two Billy bookshelves into my aquarium, so far I've done a DIY stand and need to skin, panel, board it, whatever you want to call it.

The thing is I cannot find a supplier for Black Ash board cut to size. Supposedly the world doesn't like black ash as it's out dated so no one makes or supplies it, even though Ikea does furniture in this.

So my question is.. where do i find a supplier for this product?

I'm after them in these sizes:

Front Length: 951mm Width: 18mm Height: 910mm 
 Side x2 Length: 350mm Width: 18mm Height: 910mm


----------



## ian_m (6 Jul 2016)

Could you not spray coat white conti board ? I have made red conti board before by applying conti board primer, spraying with red plasticote, then plasticote sealer.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 Jul 2016)

Hi Possessed, Here's a link its not cheap though 

https://www.leaderstores.co.uk/buil...ack-ash-15mm-contiplas-furniture-board-pp6496


----------



## Possessed200 (6 Jul 2016)

ian_m said:


> Could you not spray coat white conti board ? I have made red conti board before by applying conti board primer, spraying with red plasticote, then plasticote sealer.


Hmm how do you mean?

Like buy normal ash conti board then stain it black?





Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Possessed, Here's a link its not cheap though
> 
> https://www.leaderstores.co.uk/buil...ack-ash-15mm-contiplas-furniture-board-pp6496



I've had a look at these and they won't cut to size unfortunately 

I'd like it to have one big pull off board on the front, although it looks like I may have to compromise and go for a ADA style stand front.

Or go completely different direction and go for New oak 

I wonder where else I could try.


----------



## Possessed200 (7 Jul 2016)

Since yesterday I've had a real hard think, and I may have come up with a solution. Marine Plywood with vinyl black ash and or veneered (if i can find any.)

I know that you can still buy rolls of black ash effect vinyl, will post pictures on here once I've completed it.


----------

